# Expensive and not compatible with just about all SS accessories I own



## Desert_Woodworker

Well stated and I tend to agree with you. This is a "pro" SS site and I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## NormG

One of my co-workers saw one demonstrated at Woodcraft. He was floored when he saw the price. So he went to a local metal supplier and purchased punched sq tube, ordered the leveling feet and tube caps from Amazon and the bolts, nuts, washers and neoprene washers from Home Depot. Drilled the holes larger where he needed to insert the bolts, nuts and washers and put it together. I think the whole cost was about $135.00. Totally forgot he had done this until I saw your review. One is on my list of things to do.


----------



## Redoak49

I am glad I did it get one. I built my own for $25 out of plywood and red oak.

One would think that a company who made a great mobile base in the Industrial Mobile base would miss so badly with the outfeed table.


----------



## Ottacat

I was interested in getting this until I saw one on display at Lee Valley and saw how it was incompatible with the overarm dust collection tubing and gave it a pass. Very poorly designed and thought out. The price in Canada is absolutely laughable ($460 CDN). To me, SawStop started strong with great saws, manuals and build quality. I have been very unimpressed with their latest products.


----------



## Alan72

IT looks like SawStop bought all the patents from Excaliber and rebranded them with their name on it.


----------



## Racer2007

Send it back and tell them why .


----------



## moke

I got one right after they were introduced. I agree it runs into the wheels and the overarm.( I don't use my overarm) 
I think one thing you are not saying is it is awesome when using the saw. I 'll deal with climbing under to attach dust collection and the other mentioned issues for the convenience of having it. I only have to roll my saw 5 feet to use it so it's not that big of deal to me.
As for the cost, what isn't expensive that Saw stop has? Ever seen SS run a sale? Ever buy another insert?...Pay to Play! Still not as bad as Woodpecker.


----------



## Sark

The idea that an outfeed table would project above the surface of the saw when that table was folded down…well that's just poor design. And totally unacceptable for my use.

Another weak design element, not mentioned in post, is the need for legs to support the outfeed table. Now if you have a mobile base, and your garage/shop is not level, this means more work when you unfold the table to make sure its at the right elevation. My homemade folding outfeed table (based on a design posted in lumberjocks) is supported by folding braces that mount to the base of the saw. Raises and locks into place with one motion. Love it.

The price for the outfeed table is totally reasonable, imo, if the product was exceptionally good, but its not. The idea that a manufacturer would take inexpensive raw materials, fabricate it into a useful object, and sell it for a higher price…well that's what they do. No fault in that. Poor product design, that's not acceptable.

In short, thanks for warning me away from the SS Folding Outfeed Table!


----------



## robscastle

As Richard said and say its not fit for purpose.

Realise also that the quality we were used to when we were fit and healthy youth's sadly no longer applies to equipment now too.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Too bad that accessory doesn't match the saw in terms of quality and useful features. 
I've got a shop made melamine outfeed with adjustable legs on my Sawstop and it works great.
It folds, but in practice I never fold it down.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## AliM

I agree that it's overpriced and not well though-out the way it hangs down when not in use.

In my small shop I couldn't have the table sticking past the mobile base when not in use; just didn't have the space. So I cut off 2.5" to 3" of the table (required drilling new holes for the end rollers) and now it's perfectly vertical and no issues with the dust collector.


----------



## Green_Hornut

Alim,

That is probably going to be my solution also. And leave off the roller in the middle or move it closer to the table so the dust collector hose can fit between the two middle rails. The promotional pictures showing the support mounted on a saw that has the dust port and over arm but no hose tells me that they know of the problem but would rather hide it and not show it. That's pretty poor in my opinion. Got a problem, say so. Don't hide it. I was a pretty good proponent of the SS system. I recommended to my fiends and two of them bought one. I'm a lot less likely to recommend in the future.


----------



## MinnesotaSteve

I have one of these and like it a lot…

however, I have the standard PCS mobile base. I also don't have the overarm dust collection. As far as the dust collection port, I use a Rockler dust right quick connect, so I only have the hose connected when I'm using the machine. I can either connect it from underneath when it's folded out, or through the center when it's folder down. Granted I have to remove the dust hose when switching.

I think you raise good points and hope to see Sawstop come out with a v2 some day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am pretty much not happy with the outfeed table as well. Pushed an 8 foot board through the saw and onto the outfeed table when it fell off the table. The out feed is not long enough for an 8 foot board. My Unisaw outfeed table could support a 8 foot long board and longer.

I may build one that can also function as an assembly table.


----------



## Phil32

The abbreviation "SS" usually means stainless steel. It helps to define your abbreviations with their first use in a text and not expect a reader to guess.


----------



## CommonJoe

I always correlate SS to supersport as in muscle cars. but as soon as i clicked on it and saw a sawstop it was crystal clear, didn't make me want to call out the author though.


----------

